# Cockapoo castration



## Diggers1968 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello everyone, my cockapoo, Joey, is 9 months old and 3 days ago he was castrated. He has been so poorly and although we had a post-op check yesterday morning he still isn't walking. He's not had a poo and I'm having to carry him everywhere. My vet says that she loves Cockapoos and has one herself and said that although beautiful dogs, they are very wimpy! I just can't believe that there has been no improvement in his wanting to walk. I've had to resort to him wearing boxer shorts to keep him from licking his wounds because he won't wear the collar. Can anyone help??


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That seems unusual. Had both of his testes drop or did they have to go in and find it. Granted Beemer was much younger, he was up and about the next day. Is he eating and drinking ok? Sounds unusual. Maybe call a second vet's office or the emergency vet service to get a second opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

I think this deserves a second opinion just to be reassured! Lenny had his castration at 6 months and was back to normal the next day. As a nurse we wouldn't let anyone leave after day case surgery unless they had passed urine/ate and were not in pain! I think the same should be considered with your dog. Personally, if Lenny hadn't been able to walk, poo and was still miserable after 3 days I would be seeing another vet. I hope Joey feels better soon. Please keep us updated x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

I have to agree, Henry had his op early because only one of his 'furry dice' as the vet called them (!) had descended, so they did it at 8 months. He was away with the fairies when we collected him mid-afternoon, didn't know what the heck was going on, but the next day I would say he was definitely on the mend - probably about 50% back to normal - we stopped him from jumping up on the sofa etc but essentially he was just doing everything a bit more slowly and there was a lot of groaning and big sighs when he sat/laid down. Everything was a bit more effort for him. Then by day three he was back to normal. We then had the task of trying to keep him calm and quiet when he clearly felt completely fine. I think we had a short walk round the block on about day five. I would definitely get a second opinion, the non-walking and non-pooping doesn't sound right to me. I hope Joey is feeling better soon - I am certain he will be fine xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LPC (Jan 22, 2017)

I agree with the above comments. If three days have passed and he has not defecated, then that sounds to me that there could be something wrong. Take him to another vet for a second opinion.


----------



## Diggers1968 (Mar 19, 2017)

*Update on Joey*

Thanks everyone for your posts. I had him checked at the vet this morning and they said although he didn't have a temperature he may have some infection. They had him all day and gave him further antibiotics and painkillers. He still can't walk - he wants to but as soon as he takes a step he immediately stops and tries to lick his wound. He is obviously still in pain. The vet wants to see him again tomorrow afternoon. I knew there was the possibility of infection but I do wonder whether the vet is at fault here but how on earth do you prove that. We just have to put our trust in them. If I can work out how to do it I'll post a picture of my lovely boy. He is my first dog and he has been such a joy. Very clever, obedient, loving and not a bad bone in his body. Aren't we all lucky?!


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

We are very lucky indeed, Henry is my first dog too, my partner has grown up with all kinds of dogs. He's just the same, he's our little ray of sunshine too. Would it be an idea to take him to a different vet practice completely do you think? I wonder if you might need a new second opinion at a different place. Hopefully the medication will kick in but it's definitely not right that he's still unable to walk bless him. Keep us posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a worry they can be when they're poorly. Sending healing wishes to poor Joey from Rufus and all of us here. Please do keep us posted.


----------



## Diggers1968 (Mar 19, 2017)

*Joey Update!*

Hello everyone, just giving you an update on Joey and his awful experience following his castration. Well, he didn't walk from the Thursday until the following Wednesday and at one point he didn't go for a wee for 26 hours! I took him back to the vet (yet again) and she had to physically empty his bladder for him. The vet even told me that he was a Cockapoo and that they were wimps!! And that she thought he was putting it on!!! My poor baby. Anyway it seems that he was allergic to his internal stitches and we just had to wait for them to dissolve before he felt better. I did take him to another vet to check that his wound looked normal and apparently it did. He is now bounding about as normal and back to his lovely self. Thank you to all for your posts. 

Bye bye from sunny Bolsover, Derbyshire, England x


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

That's really great news that he's back to normal, phew! xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

Lenny was castrated at the end of January and also had a reaction the the internal stitches. It seems to be quite a common post surgery complication and yet isn't mentioned until it happens! I'm so glad Joey is feeling better and isn't worse off for it. Poor baby! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LEE.WILLIAMSON (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi, im considering whether to get my cockatoo Colin castrated but I don't know what to do for the best as you hear so many different opinions. He's 3 years old and the most well behaved and the happiest dog iv ever had, but I'm frightened that will change if we go ahead with it.


----------

